# Rampage IV behalten oder auf x99 wechseln?



## Shizophrenic (3. Juli 2015)

Hi bin durch zufall an ein Rampage IV gekommen... was allerdings schonmal von Asus repariert wurde wegen brandspuren am eps Stecker.

nun bin ich am überlegen  ob ich das board behalte und mir nen 3930/ 4930k gönne oder ob ich das ding lieber verkaufen soll und mir ein x99 brett samt 5820k gönne.

was haltet ihr für die sinvollere variante um gpu´s benchen zu können?

PS: werde warscheinlich vorerst nur mit air und wasser benchen.


----------



## michelthemaster (3. Juli 2015)

Zwischen den verschiedenen Cpus liegt kaum Leistungsunterschied dazwischen, würde daher sagen, spar dir das Geld, sofern das bereits vorhandene Board funktionert  

Grüße

Micha


----------



## xHaru (6. Juli 2015)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Hi bin durch zufall an ein Rampage IV gekommen... was allerdings schonmal von Asus repariert wurde wegen brandspuren am eps Stecker.
> 
> nun bin ich am überlegen  ob ich das board behalte und mir nen 3930/ 4930k gönne oder ob ich das ding lieber verkaufen soll und mir ein x99 brett samt 5820k gönne.
> 
> ...



Wenn es vernünftig und sicher funktioniert und dir das von Asus (schriftlich) verifiziert wurde, dann ja. Ansonsten würd ich ehrlich gesagt die Finger von lasse. 

Sinnvoller für GPUs wär in Spielen eher n 4790k würd ich sagen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Juli 2015)

geht ja auch nicht ums spielen xD  sondern ums benchen ^^
Klar hat das Asus gemacht   (habe es ja von denen direkt zurück bekommen und Asus verifiziert da nicht wirklich was..... die sagen halt repariert und fertig)
Das Board hab ich zum null Tarif bekommen. mir ging es wirklich nur darum was sich besser für den Bot eignet.

Bin mittlerweile zum testen mit einem 3820 gekommen, läuft prime stabil und scheint sonst auch keine makel zu haben.
Denke ich werds dann behalten und mir nen günstigen 3930/4930k oder größer schießen.


----------

